# how can i help Sasha with this, anyone else been through this



## sasha's mum (Nov 24, 2008)

Hi Everyone
Unfortunately we have just found out Saxon has a huge cancerous tumer, on his neck which we cant have operated on,this has come from now where, it is close to his throat and the vet says it will eventually push into his throat and stop his breathing, i am devistated yes at 14 i know it would happen sooner rather than later, but not this fast, he seems so well apart from the old age stuff, we have been given steroids to try and slow it down but the inevitable is going to happen, not sure when but how do i help Sasha, she has only know being here with him, he has helped her settle in etc, she is going to miss him so much, just want to prepare her, im going to start taking her where we all go for a walk now on her own as a starting point but is there anything else i can help with


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Oh, that's heartbreaking about Saxon. Having been through this, I do think dogs have an innate wisdom about sickness, and she may well "know" about Saxon on some level, though maybe not bc she is still a tiny baby?). It's wonderful that Saxon touched her life.


----------



## Ruby'smom (Feb 4, 2008)

Oh Bless I have no advice sorry, I just wanted to say I hope Saxon stays with you for a long time yet 
and that picture of them both together is gorgeous


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear about Saxon's tumor, Ann. How devastating, regardless of his age. I'm not sure you can prepare a dog to lose her best buddy. I don't have experience with this, as until now, I've never had more than one dog at a time.

I'm sure others can give you first hand experience. Give Saxon a hug from us...


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

So sorry for your very sad news.... the photo of the two of them together is just adorable. 
I have 2 goldens and when we lost Jessie Asha had only ever know her life with him, on his last night before the operation and before he was put to sleep.... we all spent time together and said how much we loved him,and when Jessie he died we were fortunate to have a big back yard and he is buried here. Asha saw him...... I will never forget it she sniffed him and ran down to the house letting out an enormous cry. At least she knew what had happened.
I don't think there is any way to prepare, just be there to spend time and make Sasha feel very loved and secure as she will grieve too.
It is devastating that we have to loose our loved pets, thinking of you and Saxton, hope he will still have some quality time with you and Sasha.
Hugs to you all.


----------



## Sharkle13 (Jan 2, 2009)

I'm sorry for your news, there is no telling how Sasha will take the news, my last 2 dogs were border collies and the same age but unrelated, when they were seperated the bitch pinned really badly, she was so sad but the male was fine. When they both reached 14 they were suffering from arthritus, the male especially so when he became bad enough that the vet advised he be put to sleep we decided it would only be fair for them to both go together, our bitch hated been seperated from her mate and her own physical state was not good so we would be prolonging the inevitable, other than that I have only had one dog at a time. A breeder friend of mine went through a similar situation to you and the remaining dog did not cope well, however he was a stud dog and she decided to keep a puppy from his last litter and now father and son are happy and doing well. 

I do not envy your position and wish you well and good luck.


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear the news about Saxon, my thoughts are with you. I often wonder what will happen if and when we lose one of our dogs, but hopefully before that happens we may have an extra one or maybe two dogs, thus never having this situation. We've previously only had a single dog, so only we mourned his loss.

I hope you can get some good advice on how to deal with this inevitable outcome. Enjoy and spend every last minute fussing your old guy so his remaining time is good for him and you.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear this news. I know you must be completely devastated. I don't think there's a way to prepare Sasha for this, but now more than ever their time together will be even more special.

The picture of them together is so cute!


----------



## Cratemail (Nov 6, 2008)

Ann, so very sorry for you and your family. We have been through this and like us, the remaining dog will grieve and need time and attention. I don't know of any special way to help them with this, it is very difficult. Our youngest dog has had a difficult few months without his older "brother" and is lonely - his play/wrestling partner is not here and he doesn't know what to do! I have had a few of my family members Goldens over for sleepovers and it has done wonders for our Chase!


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Oh I am so sorry to hear about Saxon. Such a precious soul he is. I do believe also that Sasha will understand in some way what is happening with him. I pray that your babies have alot more time together love and play.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Each dog deals with this differently. Brady was 10 months when his buddy Goliath went to the bridge. He did mope around looking for him the first few days. The saddest thing was when I brought Goliath's collar back into the house. Brady ran across the room, and jumped up to try to grab it. He to made a wierd cry sound. I knew he knew. 

Luckily he had his cats and kids to keep him happy. He used to lay outside on the deck cuddled with Goliath. He has never laid out on the deck since.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so very sorry. Saxon is beautiful and seems like such an old soul.

We have had this experience. Selka was almost a year when our Sophie (14) died. I know he missed her but was so used to so much attention from us that I think he did OK. We didn't get Gunner for 4 years.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear this terrible news about Saxon. I'm not sure that you can prepare Sasha to lose her buddy. When Toby died, Mila (who doesn't seem to much care about other dogs) and Jack both grieved for a couple of days. They would lie in Toby's spot on the floor, and Mila would whine. When Jack, and later Gage, died, she showed no obvious reaction. So I suspect each dog, and each incident, will be different.


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

Ciggy morned for Zeus for months. she didn't even want to go out back to pee without him. Six months later we got Leo. He has really helped and she's a great teacher! I don't think anybody can really help anybody. It just takes time. No difference with our Human friends and loved ones that we loose. My prayers are with you. Enjoy the time you do have left.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

I am so sorry for you and your family. We will be facing this with Gromit our eskie in the not so distant future and I know Asia will miss him and grieve. I guess it is time that will heal just like with us humans. It is hard when the youger dog has never known life without their buddy I'm sure. Take care.


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

I am so sorry for what you are goint thru. We will be facing the same - hopefully not for awhile. My Tucker will be 13 in June and his brother Tanner will be 9 in Sept. Tucker was 4 when I brougth Tanner home. Tucker is alpha and takes care of Tanner - you can tell that Tanner looks to him for guidance. My husband and I have had this conversation several times. I do not envy you at this crossroads. You are in my thougths and prayers.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

I am so sorry you are having to prepare for this and yes 14 years is a good live it is NEVER long enough.
While I know of no way to prepare Sasha for this I do believe it is "easier" for any surviving dogs to be part to the end. We have been through this twice over the past 6 years. I believe let the survivors see the one who has passedallows closure, they do not go looking fr them. Both times we brought the other dogs with us when it was time to help to the bridge. Both times I did not notice an extended "grieving period" and the two circumstances were very different. The first it as our 11 year old Brandi who was sick the last was or 15 month old Kizmet. With the first Keeper and Lucy did not seem at all upset and just sniffed Brandi after she was gone and then laid on the floor. With Kizmet Lucy, Kizmet's mom, seemed nervous but ok when we sgowed her Kizmet. Keeper, the grandma, on the other hand was extremely distraught. She let out the most shrill, painful scream I have ever heard from a dog. She thrashed about and carried on to the point I was concerned for her well being. By the time we got home all seemed fine with both Lucy and Keeper.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm not much help, but my thoughts are with you.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear about this. My heart goes out to you and your family. That is a beautiful picture of Saxon and Sasha. I will keep Saxon in my thoughts.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

I am so sorry, that is heartbreaking. Sasha will be fine, but it will be hard for you as she adjusts. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*No preparing*

I think that dogs are like humans they all react to sickness and death differently.

We adopted Munchkin when Gizmo was 5 years old. Munchkin and Gizmo were about a year or 2 apart in age, and they had been together for 6 years or so and were very bonded. We had to put Gizmo to sleep very suddenly and Munchkin seemd to miss Gizmo. We get a puppy then and Munchkin would play with Snobear once in awhile, but for the most part I think Snobear irritated Munchkin-she was used to someone her own age, like Gizmo
We had to put Munchkin to sleep 6 weeks after Gizmo.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry for Saxon and will say a prayer for him. Hopefully you will have a long time left with him. Hopefully Sasha will get along ok without him, some dogs do. Keeping you both in my prayers.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Ann, I'm very sorry to hear about Saxon's diagnosis. No advice but I hope that you make many more wonderful memories before it's Saxon's time to leave. Sending all positive thoughts your way....


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Oh gosh - Saxon looks like such a love! Hopefully his old age will keep the tumor slow growing. I wouldn't separate them - there will be lots of time for those alone walks later. Enjoy each moment together - it's what the dogs teach us. Bless.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

So sorry to hear about this. Our dog Laura was diagnosed with cancer that also came out of no where. We had only 6 days with her from diagnosis to her crossing the rainbow bridge. It was heartbreaking and I hate to see anyone go through it. Make the most out of your time together. Do your favorite things, and include your little one, too. Our other dog Casey grieved in his own way. I think on some level they know that something isn't right. You and your pups will be in my thoughts.


----------



## For the Love of Goldens (Dec 11, 2006)

I'm so sorry for the news. I hope you'll have more time with Saxon and that Sacha will understand and be okay.


----------



## IloveGQ (Nov 15, 2008)

Came our of nowhere for me with G too - I had 5 days from diagnosis to Rainbow Bridge, and he went in the animal hospital - 

You just never know - Saxon could go on for a while - I sure hope so

I got Floyd a couple of years ago because G was getting older - and he was sooooo upset when G passed - I went out and got another puppy immediately

That's what I would do, thats what I did - and Floyd is sooo happy with his new brother - they never take the place but they ease the pain for Sasha and for YOU....

my thoughts are with you....


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

I thought I remember someone once posting about a cancer diet to slow the growth of tumors. Does anyone else remember that or am I imagining it?

Here is an article I found online: http://dogcentral.msn.com/article.aspx?cp-documentid=5140079 Maybe something to ask the vet about?


----------



## IloveGQ (Nov 15, 2008)

I bought a BUNCH of herbal stuff when I thought I would bring G home for a few months more - he never made it home ARGHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!

Anyways, you are welcome to have it - send me a pm and I can arrange shipping it to you - I put it up over the fridge and Caleigh's post just made me think of it - 

just let me know...

xoxoxox


----------



## sasha's mum (Nov 24, 2008)

Thank you all so much for all your repleys, i think im just going to have to play this by ear, but i will be taking Sasha with me if we have to take Saxon to the vet to be put to sleep, hubbys not to keen on that but it will happen, im looking at Saxon now and to see him you would never think there was anything wrong, he still wants to go for a walk and is eatting and sleeping as normal, just a waiting game i guess, i think the worst thing will be Sasha sleeping at night on her own, but hopefully it wont be for a while yet


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

We made the decision to leave the other dogs home, hoping to give Raleigh/Acadia/Joplin very peaceful, tranquil last moments in our arms, focused only on the hush and holiness of that last breath. In each case of a terminal dog alamost 16, 13, and only 9, there was a surprising calm and lovingness there in the room. In the aftermath, the other dogs seem to know and Finn never did any bewildered searching for his older friends.


----------



## sasha's mum (Nov 24, 2008)

Just another pic taken on new years day


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

My heart breaks for you all.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

sasha's mum said:


> Just another pic taken on new years day


 
Ann that is precious. Take alot of pictures and spoil him like crazy.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear of Saxon's diagnosis. Your little Sasha does look like she depends alot on Saxon. You may want to talk to your vet about when the time comes whether or not he could come to your house--my vet does for this and not having the stress from the trip to the vet for my dog as well as myself was priceless.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Celeigh said:


> I thought I remember someone once posting about a cancer diet to slow the growth of tumors. Does anyone else remember that or am I imagining it?
> 
> Here is an article I found online: http://dogcentral.msn.com/article.aspx?cp-documentid=5140079 Maybe something to ask the vet about?


 
Below are a couple of links to articles on diets for dogs with cancer. To summarize the message 

Grains - avoid at all cost
Fats (Esp Omega 3) Very good
Protiens - highest quality possible
Amino acids - also very good



http://www.dogcancerinfo.com/Dog-Cancer-Diet-s/12.htm?gclid=CLPsyeCV9ZcCFQETGgodQyDgCg

http://www.caninecancer.com/nutrition.html


----------

